# Richard Dawkins -- On a Mission to Convert



## Scott (Jan 24, 2007)

Richard Dawkins -- On a Mission to Convert - good piece by the excellent Al Mohler


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2007)

> Dawkins has raised the argument that children should not be subjected to the religious beliefs, traditions, and prejudices of their parents. To do so is to subject children to a form of abuse, he argues. Watch this argument carefully -- it is likely to become a focus of activists who take up Dawkins' charge.



I've known people in the past who would happily take up that cause.


----------



## calgal (Jan 24, 2007)

Chris said:


> I've known people in the past who would happily take up that cause.



So do I.  They are extremist atheists and boy do they hate the tag!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 24, 2007)

calgal said:


> So do I.  They are extremist atheists and boy do they hate the tag!



Fundamentalist atheists?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 24, 2007)

When my children become of age where they can self-investigate other beliefs and religions, by all means I will allow it and not throw any hissy-fits. Truth is truth, all I can do is instruct them of it. I am not afraid of lifeless idols or any verse contained in Holy Scripture that may be abused; truth is truth. God’s word stands firm just fine without me having to beg and plead that my children don’t research other religious beliefs, traditions, and prejudices. They will know the way home.


----------



## calgal (Jan 24, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Fundamentalist atheists?



Yes they are!


----------

